# Right ear falling when tired



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all - Ward is 6 months as his ears are completely up when he's alert/playing. When he's walking, his right ear flops back and forth (though still "up"). When he's resting or asleep his right ear completely falls. He's done teething; I'm just wondering what's going to happens when that ear hardens up a bit? Is there a possibility of it staying down? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It will go up. Don't worry. If both are up sometimes, both will be up eventually. Give him lots of chew toys and don't mess with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I figured as much but he's been relaxing a lot today and that ear just creases in the same spot over and over so it got me thinking if that ever happens 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Oh I know. I was obsessed with my last pups ears. Even after raising multiple puppies. It was a bit embarrassing. But not to worry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

It's so easy to worry about them!! I thought I was in the clear adopting a 5 month old haha but nope I still worry! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks like this about 50% of the day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys - I'm pretty worried about this ear. It has a crease in it that I can feel when I touch the inside of his ear, it just keeps creasing there and the crease feels pretty firm. His ears are up about 50% of the day still, no real improvement. I can't stop worrying about it! We have a vet appt on Sunday I'm not sure if I should have the vet tape it or if I should just let it be what it is? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would let it be. The base looks solid and it stands 50% of the time. 

Give him chews, build those muscles and I bet it will stay up. You pup is starting to teeth, it is very normal for them to "dance" at this age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah the base seems fine but what about that hard crease? It's about halfway up the ear 








He lost his last tooth 3 weeks ago 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The fact that it's up 50% of the time leads to me truly think it will eventually stand 100% of the time. If the grease was a true worry it would not stand ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahh ok. I was worried it might be damaged. Thank you 

Ready to be done obsessing! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol! I think about you everyday...and Warden's ear.
You are such a sweetie!
Will PM you later 
 Kat


----------

